# Mozilla Firefox globaler Zoom



## ByeBye 154279 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich automatisch jede Seite um ein paar % zoomen?

Also sodass ich jede Seite (egal ob ich diese schon besucht habe oder nicht) "größer" lesen kann.

Ich möchte nicht jede Seite über "Ansicht" zoomen.

Danke


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. Oktober 2008)

Gib in die Adressleiste 'about:config' ein und ändere die Option browser.zoom.siteSpecific auf false.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (9. Oktober 2008)

hey danke

Jetzt resetet er immer den zoom (beim neustarten), was einerseits gut ist aber er zoomt nicht alle offenen tabs oder doch? ich sehe kein unterschied


----------

